# Stainless Colour removal



## Cobra (May 31, 2018)

Is there an easy chemical method to remove the heat discolouration on welded stainless steel?


----------



## Ray C (May 31, 2018)

Muriatic acid (aka Hydrochloric acid, aka pool acid, aka concrete etching acid).   Careful...  it can easily cause skin burns -much worse than typical drain cleaners etc.

Ray


----------



## brino (May 31, 2018)

....and as stated here:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/mill-scale-removal.69607/post-582880
and here:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/mill-scale-removal.69607/post-582897
do not leave the container near your good equpiment.
-brino


----------

